# Hey Guys I'm not super at praying!



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm doing it right! I'd like pray txgoddess family. They are truly good folks. In Jesus name I pray!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

God knows your heart and you are absolutely doing it right. Amen


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Reel Time is right. Its' not the words. It's the heart and what you're intent is that matters. You don't even need to speak, just visualize your need. It will be heard.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Also, share the reason for prayer so that everyone can pray with and for you.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2555731#post2555731


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Melon, Prayers on the way.

And your deep concern has been noted by those that can make a difference. 

But please understand that sometimes the answer to our prayers are not always as we want. The answer is sometimes just that the peace in knowing that their is no more pain.

Prayers non the less.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I truly understand that! But......
Isaiah 26:3 Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed. on thee. because he trusteth in thee.
John 14:27 Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.
Phil 4:7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Jesus Christ.
Psalm 144:1-2 Blessed be the Lord my strength, which teacheth my hands to war, and my finger to fight. My goodness and fortress: my high tower, And my deliverer: my shield, and he in whom I trust; who subdueth my people under me.
Jeremiah 15:21 And I will deliver thee out of the hand of the wicked, and I will redeem thee out of the hand of the terrible.
Revelation 12:11 And they overcame him by the blood of the Lord, And the word of their testimony, and they loved not their lives unto death.
Psalm 27:1 The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the Lord is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid.
Isaish 41:10 Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed for I am God, I will strengthen thee; yea I will help thee; yea I will uphold thee; with the right hand of my righteous.
II Timothy 1:7 For god hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.
Hebrew 13:5-6 Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. 6 So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.
Psalm 118:1-2 I will Love, thee O Lord my strength. The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.
Psalm 61:2-3-4From the end of the earth will I cry unto thee, when my heart is overwhelmed; lead me to the rock that is higher than I. for thou hast been a shelter for me, and a strong tower from the enemy. I will abide in thy tabernacle for ever; I will trust in the convert of thy wings
. Luke 10:19 Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.
Isaiah 54:17 No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord, and their righteous is of me, saith the Lord.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Help!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

What pokey says .... huh?
I'm not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just prey for txgoddess's family! Jesus loves us all!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Melon said:


> Just prey for txgoddess's family! Jesus loves us all!


I've been doing that and will continue!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Gotta love this!*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=256787


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Just prey for txgoddess's family! Jesus loves us all!


We are with Them Melon, Prayers are definitely being sent. They also need to stay focused as much as possible due to the fact that they are being hit from both sides of the family..actually in every direction! They have to travel too so i have been sending prayers to keep them Safe there also! Thanks for bringing it to Everyones attention again Melon!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praying here for Thy Will to be done. In Jesus Name. Lord we know you are still a GOD of miracles. Father, Bless all family and friends with peace and strength and wisdom. Use this as a time Lord to draw many to come to know you . In Jesus Name


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------

